
The trailer for this Edward Snowden documentary is absolutely chilling - prateekj
http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/10/the-trailer-for-this-edward-snowden-documentary-is-absolutely-chilling/
======
pedalpete
I don't see anything 'chilling' about that trailer. I hope they do a great job
of telling the story, but this doesn't really stand out for any reason.

